

Ask HN: Best data analysis blogs? - JoshCole

I'm interested in data analysis and I'd love to learn more about it. What are some good blogs to pop into my RSS reader? I only have Paul Butler, the facebook intern who mapped peoples friendships onto a glove, so far. My goal here is to get inspired to do data analysis while also learning about it. Thanks in advance!
======
revorad
<http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-blogs-about-data>

------
jawns
Here are three data visualization blogs:

Information Aesthetics (<http://infosthetics.com>) Information is Beautiful
(<http://www.informationisbeautiful.net>) VisualComplexity.com

------
mtmcannon
The OKTrends blog has some pretty great articles regarding trends taken from
OK Cupid's dataset: <http://blog.okcupid.com/>

------
queensnake
<http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/>

